
Life after Google, with millions - gibsonf1
http://www.news.com/Life-after-Google%2C-with-millions/2100-1030_3-6226900.html?tag=nefd.lede
======
wallflower
Reminds me of an axiom - if you're a jerk before you're rich, you'll probably
be a jerk (in spite of and) if you become rich (excessive money amplifies your
natural you like alcohol may strip your defenses). Someone saying 'when I'm
rich, I'm going to start a charity and build a school... that's doesn't
meaning much unless they already volunteer towards that end in some
aspect...Empty words.

~~~
dcurtis
You can affect a lot more people by using your wealth than you can by
volunteering your labor, which is probably why people put more value on things
they can do with money than things they can do with their labor.

I guess most people don't view the reward from volunteering their labor as
exceeding the threshold that makes it worth their time.

Makes sense to me. I don't think you should call most people jerks just
because they don't volunteer. Do you?

~~~
noonespecial
Something else to keep in mind:

If a lawyer volunteers for an hour serving soup to the homeless his donation
should be valued at minimum wage. If he helps set up a trust to stop the
corrupt "directors" of the charity from helping themselves to the money both
now and in the future, his hour is worth a whole lot more.

This is the same for any trained professional. Anyone who has to pause and ask
him/herself, "does my insurance cover me if I donate my time doing X" has
highly valuable time to donate.

~~~
sammyo
But then you miss the great photo op...

